# 2008 Dodge 3/4 diesel particulate filters?



## GMSNOW (Aug 11, 2006)

This is my 1st diesel truck and I have really liked the additional power for towing and plowing, but I am alittle discouraged with the particulate filter needing to be cleaned about every 15,000 miles.

I have a 2008 3/4 dodge diesel with about 36,500 miles on it. So far I have had to have the particulate filter cleaned about every 15,000 miles.

Luckily this so far has been covered under warranty but next time it will be out of my own pocket at about $750 per cleaning.

Is anyone else having similar problems or an suggestion how to keep this filter and the exhaust clean and running?

Thx
GMSNOW


----------



## WHITERAM (Dec 4, 2010)

do you have the most current flash for your ecu? mines an 09 with 25k and never had a problem. regen runs every 6-10k and finishes rather quickly. I did have the ecu flashed at 10k for regeneration enhancements.
might better look into it or pm me your vin# and ill see if there is a new calibration for you..


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Arent they suppose to regen on their own? I have heard of a lot of guys just deleting the particulate all together. I was at a shop in SD and saw a bunch of delete pipes. Call Andy Wicks at Dynotuneusa.com and see what he has to say. I am sure a delete pipe is about $300 and then you wont have to deal with that anymore. Not sure if anything else has to be done though.


----------



## WHITERAM (Dec 4, 2010)

they do regen on thier own. you cant do just a delete pipe. youll get o2 sensor codes and cat codes. in most states, it will no longer pass inspection. Theres even egr delete kits on the market as well...

some of the early 6.7 had very small porous screens in the dpe. some dealers were actually removing them and washing them with dishsoap and water...sounds funny but is a pain in the (you know what).


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

WHITERAM;1143954 said:


> they do regen on thier own. you cant do just a delete pipe. youll get o2 sensor codes and cat codes. in most states, it will no longer pass inspection. Theres even egr delete kits on the market as well...
> 
> some of the early 6.7 had very small porous screens in the dpe. some dealers were actually removing them and washing them with dishsoap and water...sounds funny but is a pain in the (you know what).


Well there has to be a way to delete it with out the codes. A lot of people have done it. The ones I saw had bungs welded to them for sensors. Also I noticed he is from MN and we dont have inspecitons here.


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

If you delete it you need to get a programmer to shut off regen and get rid of codes. I'll be doing it to my new truck in a couple years. I also hear deleting the dpf give 3-5mpg, which is huge seeing im getting 10-12 mpg in my '11. check out www.thoroughbreddiesel.com


----------



## WHITERAM (Dec 4, 2010)

nbi lawn;1143985 said:


> well there has to be a way to delete it with out the codes. A lot of people have done it. The ones i saw had bungs welded to them for sensors. Also i noticed he is from mn and we dont have inspecitons here.


your in luck. Here in ny, we have to connect to a state inspection machine which scans ecu to see that all emissions monitors are set, and we have to visually inspect for oe emissions equiptment.
The only suggestion i can make is make sure your past the factory cummins warranty mark (100k)...you dont want any unpleasant suprises with a 7500 dollar engine...


----------



## SnoPro Inc (Sep 24, 2010)

Straight pipe that sucker. DPF is bs. robs your power and economy, sound, need i keep going. put a nie 4" turbo back on it with a dpf delete, you'll be happy you did.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Even if an issue did come up you simply put your exhaust back on. Plus at $700 per cleaning he would almost break even if something did go wrong with it. Let's be honest though, if a Cummins went 30,000miles it will go 200,000 with basic maintenance. *as long as a programmer isn't stacked or its beat on all the time.


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

NBI Lawn;1145927 said:


> Even if an issue did come up you simply put your exhaust back on. Plus at $700 per cleaning he would almost break even if something did go wrong with it. Let's be honest though, if a Cummins went 30,000miles it will go 200,000 with basic maintenance. *as long as a programmer isn't stacked or its beat on all the time.


Exactly, take it off, BUT KEEP IT! You might need it in the future, you know, for those one day inspections, lol!


----------



## CuzMike (Jan 15, 2009)

You can check out the cummins forum and also rolling smoke diesel


----------

